# HWUT Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Available Now



## music6000 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## joelorigo (Mar 15, 2022)

Very nice. I am excited about this one. But I am wondering why it doesn't have 2 footswitches like the inspiration pedal?


----------

